# מתנה לאחות שמתחתנת



## eden801 (21/12/13)

מתנה לאחות שמתחתנת 
היי לכולם.. אחותי היקרה מתחתנת באמצע מרץ, ואני ממש רוצה להביא לה איזשהי מתנה אישית ומיוחדת.. 

אשמח לרעיונות..


----------



## כלות אורבניות (22/12/13)

רעיונות למתנות 
הייתה לנו דילמה כזו כשחברה טובה עמדה להינשא, בסופו של דבר רכשנו עבורה צמיד כסף של פנדורה עם צ'ארם קטן ופתק שבו הצענו לבן זוגה לרכוש עבורה צ'ארם חדש עבור הצמיד בכל שנת זוגיות חדשה. הם מקפידים על המסורת הזו מאז וזה מקסים  אם את מחפשת מתנה יותר חווייתית, אז תמיד תוכלי "לחטוף" אותה מהלחץ של ההכנות לטובת חופשה וזמן בנות איכותי, רק של שתיכן יחד, בארץ או בחו"ל וכמובן, המתנה האולטימטיבית היא סרטון חתונה מושקע שיוקרן על גבי המסכים באירוע. אגב, אם את מחפשת מתנה אינטימית יותר, אז את הסרטון אפשר לקחת למקום האישי שלך ושל אחותך וליצור קובץ שיוצג לעיניה בלבד, אנו בטוחות שהיא תתרגש.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/12/13)

יש כמה אפשרויות 
באופן אישי, אני חושבת שהכי חשוב שהמתנה תהיה שימושית עבורה. משהו שהיא לא הייתה קונה לעצמה אבל כן הייתה שמחה לקבל או משהו שהיא ממש רוצה ומתכננת לקנות אבל היא לא יכולה להרשות לעצמה. 
לדעתי, זה יהיה יפה אם המתנה תתייחס לשני בני הזוג, אבל זה לא בהכרח חובה. 
כמה רעיונות- 
- אם היא רוצה להתארגן במלון או לישון במלון ליד מקום האירוע אפשר לשאול אותה מראש ולהזמין לה צימר או מלון ליד מקום האירוע. 
- אם יש איזו שהיא תוספת שהיא הייתה רוצה להוסיף לחתונה אבל התקציב קצת חנוק- אפשר לשאול אותה ולהציע. למשל, מגנטים, בלונאי, שדרוג כלשהו, עיצוב מיוחד וכו'... 
- אם יש מוצר חשמלי יקר שבני הזוג לא היו קונים לעצמם אבל היו שמחים לקבל. לדוגמא, רובוט שואב, מיקסר מקצועי ושווה לאופים, מכונת קפה שווה וכו'... 
- אם בני הזוג לא נוסעים מיד לירח דבש אלא מחכים קצת מכל מיני סיבות (יש הרבה זוגות שדוחים את ירח הדבש בשנה או יותר), אפשר להזמין לה סופ"ש בצימר או במלון שווה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/12/13)

כמובן שמדובר ברעיונות למתנה עיקרית לחתונה 
אם יש לך כבר מתנה עיקרית ואת מחפשת רק תוספת אישית, יש לי עוד רעיונות:
- לקשט את הדירה של הזוג בהפתעה כך שאם הם חוזרים לישון בבית, הם יחזרו לדירה מושקעת ומפנקת. אפשר למשל להשאיר בקבוק יין ושוקולד. 
- להכין להם אלבום תמונות מושקע עם תמונות של שניהם מתחילת הזוגיות ועד לחתונה (אפשר למצוא בפייסבוק, לקחת מהמחשב של ההורים, לבקש מחברים שלהם וכו').
- להכין להם "קופסת זיכרונות" מהחתונה- לקחת קופסא יפה, לעטוף אותה ולהניח בה כל מיני דברים מהחתונה: הזמנת החתונה שלהם, לאסוף את שברי הכוס ולהניח אותה בקופסא שקופה ואטומה (כדי שלא יחתכו. שימי לב שיש מי שמאמינים שלא כדאי לשמור את שברי הכוס, אז כדאי לוודא מה הגישה שלהם או של המשפחות לנושא), אם אחותך מתארגנת במלון, אפשר לקחת את הכרטיס האלקטרוני של החדר ולשמור, אחד מפתקי ההושבה עם הלוגו של המקום ועוד דברים ייחודיים לאחותך.


----------



## His sister Pam (22/12/13)

לא ממש מתנה אבל 
אני מאוד אוהבת את השיר "אחותי כלה"...
אם הייתה לי אחות שמתחתנת הייתי רוצה להקדיש לה את השיר הזה איכשהו


----------



## butwhy (22/12/13)

אחותי הקטנה והחמודה הכינה לנו ספר אורחים 
מושקע עם תמונות שלנו מכלמיני תקופות בחיים.
כולם כתבו בו באירועים שעשינו, ובשאר המקום הדבקנו את הברכות. זה היה מקסים, מלא מחשבה והשקעה, ומזכרת ממש כיפית.


----------



## eden801 (23/12/13)

תודה רבה לכולכן על הרעיונות! 
עכשיו יש לי אפילו יותר מרעיון אחד בעזרתכן. תודה!


----------



## ronitvas (25/12/13)

עוד רעיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://citrusim.blogspot.com/2012/12/blog-post.html


----------

